# We Help Any Dog



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We Help Any Dog is a small rescue based in Kent committed to helping unwanted and abandoned dogs regardless of age, breed or circumstance.

All of our dogs will be neutered, vaccinated and chipped before rehoming and we will carry out a check of potential adoptees. We also give lifetime back up to all dogs that have been in our care.

Please note we are able to rehome to anywhere in South East England.

Please have a look at our lovely dogs below and contact us if you would like to know more about any of them.









Lady is 4 year old Bullmastiff bitch. Used for breeding then dumped.
Whilst in our care Lady has undergone Cruciate surgery and is currently recovering from this in her foster home.
Lady needs an understanding home with an experienced owner. No children as we do not know her history.
Click here to see more about Lady We Help Any Dog









Tiger Lily is beautiful 10 month old American Bulldog x Mastiff x Staffordshire Bull Terrier.
Suitable to be homed with children aged 14+ as we do not know her history.
Great with other dogs but has not been cat tested.
Click here to see more about Lily We Help Any Dog









Missy is a 16mth old female Mastiff x Bulldog (or at least, that is what the 'breeder' said!).
Suitable to be homed with other dogs and children but has not been tested with cats.
Click here to see more about Missy http://www.wehelpanydog.com/missy.php









Jedd is a 2.5 year old male Labrador x Whippet.
He is a very friendly, sociable dog and his previous owner says that he is yet to come across an animal that Jedd does not like.
Suitable to be homed with children, cats and dogs.
Click here to read more about Jedd We Help Any Dog

We also have the lovely Pickle, approx 4-5 years old. She is a small Terrier, Jack Russel type.
Suitable to be homed with children and possibly another dog. She seems fine with small and medium dogs but a little frightened of big dogs. Pickle has not been cat tested.
Click here to see more about Pickle http://www.wehelpanydog.com/pickle.php

Please contact us on [email protected] or pm us on here if you are able to give any of our dogs a home. Caring, reliable fosterers also needed. 
Thank you for looking.


----------



## soraya (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm Tiger-Lily's foster Mum: would just like to add re her cat testing.

Like any young dog, given the opportunity she will chase a moving small furry, BUT she has met one of our resident cats, who is very dog knowledgable. You probably don't need me to tell you the cat stood his ground, and it was Lily who ran away! So this is workable with some common sense and care.

Also to add that Lily is the sweetest girl. Very affectionate and cuddly. She mixes well with the other 4 dogs here, (bullmastiffs and terrier) and really enjoys dog company for games and chases, so ideally she needs to be rehomed where there is another (male?) dog. She's learning quickly (I use a clicker), knows sit, down, shake a paw, learning to walk nicely on lead, improving with recall.

She is going to make a fantastic pet for a lucky special person!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello  I'm also from Kent but not heard of you before. You have some beautiful dogs - hope they find homes soon xxx


----------



## We Help Any Dog (Jan 11, 2011)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Hello  I'm also from Kent but not heard of you before. You have some beautiful dogs - hope they find homes soon xxx


Thank you, we are fairly new but hopefully this year will bring lots of success in rehoming lots of dogs in need.  x


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Can I ask where your dogs come from? Are they hand ins and pound dogs from your area?

Good luck with your new rescue xx


----------



## soraya (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes.

Yes some of our dogs have been hand-ins that we have taken directly. Also we have been contacted by other rescues about dogs which we were able to take in when they didn't have any room.

A little about WHAD: We do not have kennel facilities (so this may prove difficult quarantining dogs direct from the pound). We foster the dogs within dog savvy homes after initial assessment. We spay / castrate all the dogs before rehoming, microchip and vaccinate. We always carry out home-checks, and follow up checks on any dogs placed in new homes. We offer lifetime back-up if circumstances change, part of our contract for adoption is that dogs must be returned to us if the owner cannot keep for whatever reason.

Because we are a new rescue we are limiting our rehoming to South East England, so that we do not over-stretch ourselves.


----------



## Karen Owens (Jan 15, 2011)

Just seen your post on here, I have also just posted on dog rescue and adoption. I am worried about my Mums dog called Katie as she is 8 years old and has been a great companion for my elderly mother. Unfortunately my mum has developed dementia and cannot live alone anymore. She is going into care tomorrow which leaves Katie without a home. I cannot take her at present as I have a Working Cocker spaniel who is about to have puppies and this would be unfair on her. My mum has had Katie since she was 6 wks old so she has only ever lived with my elderly mother and I would not think she would be suitable with children. If you can help in any way please let me know urgently or she will need to be put down. The Rspca have not replied to my calls or e mails from over a week ago so I am now quite desperate for her.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there, wait a mo, can you PM me your number, I can try to get in contact with someone for you now xx


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

We Help Any Dog

If you call the first number it will get you through to Jackie, I've just told her about your situation, and she's going to come online and have a look


----------



## soraya (Jan 11, 2011)

Jo has spoken to this lady about Katy. We'll do what we can obviously, but the difficulty is that we all already have dogs in our own homes, and the one foster we have free has 2 resident dogs and children.

We'll keep working on it though.


----------



## soraya (Jan 11, 2011)

Jo from WHAD did a LOT of contacting, emails and phone calls, and managed to secure help from Westies in Need, and Lynn from there collected this girlie today, so she is now safe. And apparently a real sweetie. 

Thanks to all on here and FB for suggestions etc.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

soraya said:


> Thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> Yes some of our dogs have been hand-ins that we have taken directly. Also we have been contacted by other rescues about dogs which we were able to take in when they didn't have any room.
> 
> ...


Sounds good :thumbup:

More and more rescues seem to be getting "picky" these days and so it's good to see one that doesn't specialise in easy to rehome dogs


----------



## soraya (Jan 11, 2011)

I am pleased to report that Jedd has been rehomed.

Missy (staffie girl)
Pickle (JRT girl)
Lady (Bullmastiff girl)

are all still looking for homes.


----------

